# Tortilla Pinwheels



## Alix (May 21, 2009)

Fillings:

Marsha's
1/2 cup (1/2 block) cream cheese
1/4-1/3 cup mayo
1 tsp (or to taste) horseradish
2-3 chopped green onions
splash of lemon juice
1 1/2 - 2 cups grated old cheddar

Stir these together til well blended. Depending on how thick you like your pinwheels this will do 2 or 3 tortillas.

Greek
1/2 cup feta crumbled fine
1/2 block of cream cheese
1 clove crushed garlic
1/3 cup sour cream
splash of lemon juice
1/2 cup black olives chopped fine
1/2 cup red, yellow, orange peppers chopped fine
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp pepper

Blend the cheeses, garlic, lemon juice and sour cream together til fairly smooth, add the spices and then stir in the lumpy stuff. Make sure everything "sticks" together before spreading. Yield 2-3 pinwheels.

Tuna

1 can water packed tuna
enough mayo to make it spreadable
1-2 chopped green onion OR
2 chopped dill pickles (Do NOT use both)
sprinkle of salt and pepper

Yields 1 or 2 pinwheels

Egg Salad

4 hard boiled eggs
1/3 - 1/2 cup mayo (how creamy do you like it?)
2-3 chopped green onions
sprinkle of garlic powder
liberal sprinkle of salt and pepper

Yield 2 tortillas

Deli Meat Specials

1/2 block cream cheese
couple tbsps sour cream
salt and pepper

Blend these together until it is spreadable. Use this to cover the tortilla first then layer on sliced deli meats. You want to leave a little bit on the starting edge clear so it will "stick" the roll up together. After the meat is layered on, if you wish to add a thin smear of mustard to ham, roast beef etc go for it. We leave turkey and chicken without the added mustard. 


Some notes on prep and rolling. 

When you are covering the tortillas start about 1/4 inch from the edge closest to you and spread filling all the way to the left and right edges. Leave about 1/2 inch at the edge you are rolling to as the filling will squish that way. Apply even pressure (and not too much!) as you are rolling so one end of the pinwheel isn't thicker than the other!

Wrap each tortilla in plastic wrap, completely cover it, and refrigerate for a couple of hours before slicing. The tortilla will soften a bit, the flavours blend and everything works better that way. 

Have your serving plate ready when you cut. Use the sharpest knife in your arsenal for cutting these. Always put the seam down when slicing. Just barely take the ends off first, you get to sample those! 1/2 inch slices work best. Once these are sliced it is best to serve them quickly. You can cover with plastic wrap on serving trays for a short time, but the tortillas won't last forever. 

We will often do these as an evening snack. I'll make a few fillings to use up the tortillas before they become rocks. We love these. Marsha's is a particular fan favorite!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2009)

I ain't never gonna lose any weight!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2009)

These are great, Alix.  Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (May 21, 2009)

way back my aunt would make pin wheels. she would have a bakery make her special bread in different colors (pink, green, levender) and have them slice it long ways.

she did tuna salad, cream cheese and green olives, egg salad. they looked so nice on a platter.


----------



## Alix (May 22, 2009)

msmofet, you can use the red or green tortillas for these if you want to fancy it up a bit. I generally make these when we have some tortillas that have been left around for a couple of days so I'm afraid its white only in our house. LOL.

Andy, let me know how you like them. 

UB, these are low cal doncha know. You just have to eat them standing up and all the calories fall right out of them!


----------



## SierraCook (May 22, 2009)

Alix, these variations sound wonderful.  I have used spinach or Habanero chile tortillas before.  The spinach would be good with the Greek.


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

Mmmm! that sounds delicious


----------

